# What US generation do you fall in?



## JambledUpWords (Jul 6, 2019)

Also, do you think it fits your personality? 

For reference


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 6, 2019)

The no child left behind gen.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 6, 2019)

According to the internet, I'm Gen Z. But I hate Gen Z, with their Fortnights and shit. I can't relate.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 6, 2019)

Zoom.


----------



## OG 666 (Jul 6, 2019)

nice try feds


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 6, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> According to the internet, I'm Gen Z. But I hate Gen Z, with their Fortnights and shit. I can't relate.


It's spelled Fortnite you helpless cuck. Also I guess I'm a Millennial but saying that makes me feel gross.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 6, 2019)

I was born in ‘95, so I’m either a very young Millennial or an old Zoomer.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 6, 2019)

Very, Very, Very Late Gen Y; or Very Very Very Beginning Zoomer ('96)

Although I grew up with a mom who was Gen X and my dad who was early Gen X late Baby Boomer, and I grew up on tons of Gen X shit.


I've always thought, at least in my circumstance, that what generation I belong to is more of a state of mind than anything.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 6, 2019)

the real heisenberg said:


> It's spelled Fortnite you helpless cuck. Also I guess I'm a Millennial but saying that makes me feel gross.




This is who I am on the inside.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jul 6, 2019)

OG Gen X'er, the last cool generation.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 6, 2019)

Next thread: circumcised Y/N?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 6, 2019)

the real heisenberg said:


> Next thread: circumcised Y/N?


Pics required.


----------



## EH 110 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> OG Gen X'er, the last cool generation.



Same.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm a Zoomer.


----------



## JM 590 (Jul 6, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I was born in ‘95, so I’m either a very young Millennial or an old Zoomer.


That's a real borderline year, but based on the temperaments of the people I know, I'd say you're the oldest of the zoomers. 

I was born smack dab in the middle of the Millennial generation, and most people my age seem to be completely retarded chicken littles who have panic attacks any time they stop thinking about stuff from the 90's.  The 30-year-old Boomer meme is so true, it hurts.

They're also the most mean-spirited generation, it seems.  Like, a disproportionate amount of millennials seem to have a chip on their shoulder compared to anyone else.


----------



## UA 674 (Jul 6, 2019)

Filthy millenial.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 6, 2019)

Right on the cusp of millennial, but just barely.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm a Millennial.



Spoiler



I also hate myself.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jul 6, 2019)

The grey hair tells me Gen X.


----------



## UA 674 (Jul 6, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Right on the cusp of millennial, but just barely.


When you say that, do you mean you're close to Gen X or Zoom?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 6, 2019)

I fucking hate these terms, they're really just marketing lingo.
But I'm either a young Gen X'er or a really old Millennial.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jul 6, 2019)

I was born in 1899 and have been kept alive and youthful by sacrificing virgins to my dark lord.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 6, 2019)

Greatness knows no generation.

I shall have my throne carved from the bones of the righteous. My name will simply be the gurgling screams of the latest to die.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 6, 2019)

I always thought the official scale for millennial vs. Zoomer was inaccurate, and the cut off should be closer to 9/11. I think that was the last great shift in societal thinking, and anyone who could actually recognize the shift in attitudes falls into the millennial category. I personally think Zoomers were closer to ‘99/‘00, and those I’ve chatted with from that age bracket didn’t notice a shift in how society worked. I was young in 2001, but I still recognized the event of 9/11 had an impact on life outside of the tragedy.


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm an older millennial.

Eh, I don't really, at least according to the usual stereotypes. I'm not offended at every little thing under the sun. I'm not an SJW, a hipster or even on the political left. I don't blame everyone else but myself for the bad things that might happen in my life. I don't recoil like a vampire from a cross at the thought of working for what I want instead of relying on handouts.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 6, 2019)

I exists as the concept of an organic molecule and am therefore timeless and my persistence through the aeons does not herald me within any specific generational division.

In other words:
Nice try, FBI.
Not today, CIA.
Dirty Tricks, MI6.
No Deal, Navy Seal.
Lay off the meth, ATF.
Another day, Green Barrett.
I'm not falling for that Trojen Horse, Israli Defense Force.
Good attempt at obscurity, Department of Homeland Security.
Stranger Danger, Army Ranger.
Forget your plea, KGB.
Enough of you, JTF2.
No foul play, TSA.
Reassess, SAS.
No Dice, ICE.
Cease, Police.
Stop, cop.


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 6, 2019)

I honestly thought I was Generation Y but then I looked it up recently and Generation X officially goes all the way through the 1970s and ends in 1980.

I always assumed Generation X were those born to parents who were kids during World War II, and the earlier ones are, but those of us early "Boomer Echo" kids born in the mid-to-late 1970s to early Boomer parents still count as "Generation X" too, it would appear.


----------



## Echs Why Zed (Jul 6, 2019)

Born in '87. I'm one Monster-guzzling, grey haired, lawn mowing, oldschool console and PC gaming, 32 year old boomer.


----------



## raspberry peach (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm an insufferable millennial.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 6, 2019)

Kiomei said:


> When you say that, do you mean you're close to Gen X or Zoom?



Closer to Gen X I guess. According to the listing I'm an older millennial. (Edit: mid-80's is millennial, right? I've always seen it listed that way.)


----------



## UA 674 (Jul 6, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Closer to Gen X I guess. According to the listing I'm an older millennial.


You have my condolences.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 6, 2019)

Kiomei said:


> You have my condolences.



It's weird being an older one when I think about it, because honestly you don't really belong in it.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 6, 2019)

Lost Generation, obviously.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Jul 6, 2019)

Streetlight Stranger said:


> I always thought the official scale for millennial vs. Zoomer was inaccurate, and the cut off should be closer to 9/11. I think that was the last great shift in societal thinking, and anyone who could actually recognize the shift in attitudes falls into the millennial category. I personally think Zoomers were closer to ‘99/‘00, and those I’ve chatted with from that age bracket didn’t notice a shift in how society worked. I was young in 2001, but I still recognized the event of 9/11 had an impact on life outside of the tragedy.



Fucking. This. I legit have triggered a few by defending the 90s effectively died on 9/11.
I was convinced of my statistical millennialhood because I thought zoomers started around '99, but if that threshold leans more towards early-to-mid-90s then I reckon I'm also a proto-boomer zoomer or a late boomennial, if you will. Either way, if wokeness and social media/mobile device dependence are the hallmarks of a millennial, then I might as well go check availability at the care home. I'm a bit of a luddite by choice in that regard and my use of them shiny contraptions mostly stems from working in a stereotypically millennial industry. I'm the only one of my class who listens to [band]! No one my age understands me! Who else is watching in 2019?


----------



## Chichan (Jul 6, 2019)

Late millenial early gen z. Which fits me quite well. Doe eyed re.tard that was way too altruistic to the point of almost becoming an SJW never got the white guilt thing/commie, but I almost got sucked into the lgbtq/feminism thing considering most of my friends were faggots or fag adjacent/trenders. Now i'm a cynical doe eyed prick that is still a push over, but my politics have taken a 180 and if I didn't like going outside and going to places on occasion I would definitely be a hermit.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 6, 2019)

friends o' niall said:


> Fucking. This. I legit have triggered a few by defending the 90s effectively died on 9/11.
> I was convinced of my statistical millennialhood because I thought zoomers started around '99, but if that threshold leans more towards early-to-mid-90s then I reckon I'm also a proto-boomer zoomer or a late boomennial, if you will. Either way, if wokeness and social media/mobile device dependence are the hallmarks of a millennial, then I might as well go check availability at the care home. I'm a bit of a luddite by choice and my use of them shiny contraptions mostly stems from working in a stereotypically millennial industry. I'm the only one of my class who listens to [band]! No one my age understands me! Who else is watching in 2019?


I think we should follow RedLetterMedia's lead. Millenials are those born between the outbreak of AIDS and 9/11.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 6, 2019)

either millenial or zoomer, idk


----------



## Trilby (Jul 6, 2019)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> The grey hair tells me Gen X.


Well, mine hasn't quite shown up yet but I am getting a bald spot. I'm in that same generation as well that still did things very analog before digital showed up and ruined our lives.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 6, 2019)

Late Gen X or early Millennial. I was born in the early 80s


----------



## V0dka (Jul 6, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Late Gen X or early Millennial. I was born in the early 80s



They have a seperate subcategory for that, the Xennials/Oregon Trail Generation.  You grew up with cassette tapes and analog TV, and when you were an adult it was DVDs and Digital TV.  You got to experience rotary pulse dial phones and 3G mobiles.


----------



## JULAY (Jul 6, 2019)

V0dka said:


> They have a seperate subcategory for that, the Xennials/Oregon Trail Generation.  You grew up with cassette tapes and analog TV, and when you were an adult it was DVDs and Digital TV.  You got to experience rotary pulse dial phones and 3G mobiles.


I didn't know this was a thing. I'm one of those.


----------



## Arcturus (Jul 6, 2019)

Millennial. 28.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 6, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> Millennial. 28.



Oh such a baby.

I'm like JULAY


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm a Millennial, I'm 29.

I'm kinda half and half on the personality, most of the Millennial aspects of me come from shared pop cultural experiences of my generation, I can grasp my generation's sense of humor for example, but I've always also felt a sense of kinship with the attitudes of Generation X, I'm not at all down with the average Millennial's politics.

I truly feel like I should have been born a few  years earlier than I was.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jul 6, 2019)

Late baby boomer at the edge to GenX.


----------



## repentance (Jul 6, 2019)

Boomer


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 6, 2019)

V0dka said:


> They have a seperate subcategory for that, the Xennials/Oregon Trail Generation.  You grew up with cassette tapes and analog TV, and when you were an adult it was DVDs and Digital TV.  You got to experience rotary pulse dial phones and 3G mobiles.



I think early 1980s kids having clear memories of rotary dial phones is pushing it. I'm mid-1970s and we already had touch tone in our house by the late 1970s. We moved to another house in 1981 whose prior owners left a rotary dial phone which we used as a secondary basement phone, but our primary home phone has always been a touch tone pretty much as far as I can remember.

I am young enough to have played _Oregon Trail_ in late elementary school, on state-of-the-art Apple IIe "Platinum" computers.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 6, 2019)

sasazuka said:


> I think early 1980s kids having clear memories of rotary dial phones is pushing it. I'm mid-1970s and we already had touch tone in our house by the late 1970s. We moved to another house in 1981 whose prior owners left a touch tone phone which we used as a secondary basement phone, but our primary home phone has always been a touch tone pretty much as far as I can remember.
> 
> I am young enough to have played _Oregon Trail_ in late elementary school, on state-of-the-art Apple IIe "Platinum" computers.



Touch tones? You rich bastard.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jul 6, 2019)

sasazuka said:


> I think early 1980s kids having clear memories of rotary dial phones is pushing it. I'm mid-1970s and we already had touch tone in our house by the late 1970s. We moved to another house in 1981 whose prior owners left a touch tone phone which we used as a secondary basement phone, but our primary home phone has always been a touch tone pretty much as far as I can remember.
> 
> I am young enough to have played _Oregon Trail_ in late elementary school, on state-of-the-art Apple IIe "Platinum" computers.



It really depends on the kids. I was born in Eastern Europe in the late 80's and had both a rotary phone and a bootleg Nintendo well into the 90's.  That's actually how I got so into 80's pop culture. All the western 80's action films and cartoons were no longer censored and were much cheaper to license than the new stuff coming out so I ended up watching stuff like Voltron and Nightmare on Elm Street as fresh, new content in the 90s.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 6, 2019)

V0dka said:


> They have a seperate subcategory for that, the Xennials/Oregon Trail Generation.  You grew up with cassette tapes and analog TV, and when you were an adult it was DVDs and Digital TV.  You got to experience rotary pulse dial phones and 3G mobiles.


That's kinda of how I feel. We were the LAST for those older devices as children.



V0dka said:


> Touch tones? You rich bastard.


He would be, my family didn't get those phones until the late 80's. I was dialing a real phone back then!



Shaved Kiwis said:


> It really depends on the kids. I was born in Eastern Europe in the late 80's and had both a rotary phone and a bootleg Nintendo well into the 90's.  That's actually how I got so into 80's pop culture. All the western 80's action films and cartoons were no longer censored and were much cheaper to license than the new stuff coming out so I ended up watching stuff like Voltron and Nightmare on Elm Street as fresh, new content in the 90s.


Given the circumstances, you guys did have to play catch-up after the 80's.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 6, 2019)

Gen-X. Fuck you boomers and millennials. Zoomers, you're cool for now at least.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 6, 2019)

29 so I don't really know.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm basically a first-production-run Millennial.  Given that I both despise the bulk of Millennials and yet completely understand why they're upset about all the shit sandwiches they've been served, I'm not sure I really fit in with them or that they match my personality.  My personality might be more of a messy hybrid of a bit of Gen X mixed with some Millennial.  I dunno.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 6, 2019)

Not quite Millennial, not quite zoomer. I guess that helps me see each generation's bullshit for what it is.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jul 6, 2019)

Cohorts are bullshit.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Jul 6, 2019)

Like many of the folks in this thread, I'm either at the tail end of millennials or the very start of the zoomers. Not sure where '97 falls, seems like nobody can quite agree on where these things start and end (probably because they're arbitrary to begin with lol)


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jul 6, 2019)

People say I'm in the Millenial Generation.
I detest it.
Personally, I separate the Millenial Generation as the ones who were born in the year 2000 or after.
I know it's wrong but I don't like being lumped into the same category as a generation of spoiled tards who give smart phones to their children who are five years old (a pet peeve of mine).



The best and greatest said:


> Cohorts are bullshit.



The first time I heard that term outside describing a Roman military unit was two years ago.
I thought it was dumb. I prefer using "colleague," if anything.


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Jul 6, 2019)

I was born in 1999 and my 20th birthday's coming up in a few days. Despite being a zoomer, I barely share anything in common with other zooners, due to my family moving countries halfway through my childhood. However I don't share anything in common with zoomers here either, since I've no interest in befriending them. I abhor western zoomers' cultural Marxism, social media habits, most of everything they consider "quality content" and their attitudes towards life. I tend to be far more fatalistic, and prefer to keep to myself most of the time. In those regards, I'm more of a millennial, but in others, I doubt I fit in any generation.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 6, 2019)

On all levels except physical, I am a boomer.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jul 6, 2019)

I am a zoomer, but I have a hard time relating to most of my peers as well as millennials. Most of the people I genuinely enjoy hanging out with belong to Generation X.





sasazuka said:


> I think early 1980s kids having clear memories of rotary dial phones is pushing it. I'm mid-1970s and we already had touch tone in our house by the late 1970s. We moved to another house in 1981 whose prior owners left a touch tone phone which we used as a secondary basement phone, but our primary home phone has always been a touch tone pretty much as far as I can remember.
> 
> I am young enough to have played _Oregon Trail_ in late elementary school, on state-of-the-art Apple IIe "Platinum" computers.


As another user stated, it really depends on where you grew up. Even in some parts of 1st world Europe, rotary dial phones were still common until the late 80s/early 90s (at least that was the case for the respective countries of my parents)


----------



## escapegoat (Jul 6, 2019)

There were still rotary phones in use in the US in the early 90s.  

You could still use four digit dialing in places that didn't have 911 yet, in the states, which was still the case in a lot of rural places into the the 90s. We had CompuServe AND a functional rotary in the house at one point.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 6, 2019)

Millennial. Although I don't like to consider myself one. That term has negative connotations to it.


----------



## AveraDiane (Jul 6, 2019)

Millennial, born in '92. 

I hated my generation before it was cool.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 6, 2019)

Attitude and politics wise, I tend to relate more to Zoomers. Pop culture for me is a toss up between Millenials and Zoomers. My early childhood was in Mexico, so I haven’t heard about certain 90s trends from the United States until the 90s were long gone. ‘95 is a really hard year to categorize.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 6, 2019)

The age of the Millenial soyboy is over, the age of the Zoomer has begun.


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 6, 2019)

Had to correct my story. I meant that, when we moved to a new house in 1981, the previous owners had left a _rotary dial_ phone which we used as a secondary phone in the basement, but I screwed up and wrote "touch tone" instead of "rotary dial" because it was like 5 a.m.

I know rotary dial phones were still in use into the 1990s and possibly even into this century but even in the mid-1980s, as in the era with briefcase-sized cell phones as well as cordless phones and phones shaped like Garfield, rotary dials were a bit "backwards", and by the 1990s, they were anachronisms.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Jul 6, 2019)

Early run Gen X. Sorry, Millennials, but we've been dealing with these Boomer fucks for damn near 50 years now. Get in line.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 6, 2019)

I was born in the late 90s and my parents' house still has a working rotary dial phone hanging on the wall in the kitchen. Is it really that weird? It stopped working for a while (you could get calls but not make them) when my parents switched to a phone company that wasn't legally required to provide legacy service, but when they got Verizon Fios the installer used to do phones so he hooked it back up. I've used it within the last couple weeks.


----------



## Clown College (Jul 6, 2019)

Born in '81, according to Wikipedia I'm either the very last year of Gen X. or one of the very first Millennials.  I'm not to keen on grouping myself with Millennials so I tend to go along with the Gen X. moniker.  Apparently  people born between '77 and '85 can also be called Xennials since we show traits of both generations.

Since we're on rotary phone talk we used to have this piss-yellow plastic rotary phone up until the early 90's.  It had this really long coiled cord that would stretch at least 15 feet, my older siblings would stretch it out and take the phone into the bathroom to talk to their boyfriends and girlfriends.  My parents would get mad and bang on the door 'cause we only had one bathroom in the house.  I kind of miss that phone.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 6, 2019)

Im a younger millennial sadly.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 6, 2019)

Clown College said:


> Born in '81, according to Wikipedia I'm either the very last year of Gen X. or one of the very first Millennials.  I'm not to keen on grouping myself with Millennials so I tend to go along with the Gen X. moniker.  Apparently  people born between '77 and '85 can also be called Xennials since we show traits of both generations.
> 
> Since we're on rotary phone talk we used to have this piss-yellow plastic rotary phone up until the early 90's.  It had this really long coiled cord that would stretch at least 15 feet, my older siblings would stretch it out and take the phone into the bathroom to talk to their boyfriends and girlfriends.  My parents would get mad and bang on the door 'cause we only had one bathroom in the house.  I kind of miss that phone.


Heh, I grew up in a family that thought a phone in the bathroom was a good idea so we had one (my grandparents did too). That just seemed normal to me.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jul 7, 2019)

Gen zed! Its totally transtastic!

EDIT: I'm a millenial but most other millenials make me want to play minecraft


----------



## Iamthatis (Jul 7, 2019)

I was born in 79 so I think I'm still Gen-X.  I guess I identify with it.  At least I'm not a millennial.


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 8, 2019)

i'm a zoomer, i think there are a lot of annoying kids in gen z but there's some pretty talented and interesting people that get overlooked.


----------



## farts_meller (Jul 8, 2019)

Early X, supposedly, but I did my own things and wasn't into pop culture stuff. Fuck if I know what they are supposedly like. Guess I woulda looked it up if anything about some arbitrary birthday thing mattered. Just decided, still don't care about that sorta shit.


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 8, 2019)

I just turned 28 a couple of months ago, so solidly in the millennial category.


----------



## queerape (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m just a bit younger than Null, so Millennial.


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Dec 6, 2019)

Xandius Maximus said:


> However I don't share anything in common with zoomers here either, since I've no interest in befriending them.


As an addendum, by "zoomers here" I was referring to zoomers in the country I currently live in, not the ones on Kiwi Farms. You guys can befriend me if you like.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Dec 6, 2019)

>I am a generation that knows to ignore non scientific marketing Pablum


----------



## General Disarray (Dec 6, 2019)

Gen X, raised on '70's TV, high school in the 80's - everything just seemed better then, from music to drugs.  
I guess all generations think that though.


----------



## acmeurquhart (Dec 6, 2019)

The niggerfaggot generation.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm either one of the oldest millennials, or I'm a "Xennial" if that stupid micro-generation thing actually gains traction.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 6, 2019)

General Disarray said:


> Gen X, raised on '70's TV, high school in the 80's - everything just seemed better then, from music to drugs.
> I guess all generations think that though.


Not a bad generation to be in, all things considered. I see it as a transitional one as well, especially when it came to going from analog to digital.



Autumnal Equinox said:


> I'm either one of the oldest millennials, or I'm a "Xennial" if that stupid micro-generation thing actually gains traction.


I still like to call myself the "MTV Generation" anyway!


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Dec 6, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Pics required.


And bobs and vagene pls asking for a friend. 

To stay on topic, I'm a Gen Xer. Best damned generation evah!


----------



## Lumine (Dec 7, 2019)

The one filled with crackhead children.


----------



## Distant Stare (Dec 7, 2019)

Z 0. 0 M 3 R   M A S T 3 R   R A C 3


----------



## Trilby (Dec 7, 2019)

AcornsAreForever said:


> To stay on topic, I'm a Gen Xer. Best damned generation evah!


The last of the normals I say.


----------



## Dilligaff (Dec 7, 2019)

Gen X. Glad we didn't have the internet when I was creepy-fanfic-writing age.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 7, 2019)

Dilligaff said:


> Gen X. Glad we didn't have the internet when I was creepy-fanfic-writing age.


There are times when I wish it was still that way.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 7, 2019)

Has _born after the aids scare but early enough to remember 9/11 as a kid _been said in this thread yet? 
I was real young for 9/11 but I still remember being sat down in school and being told something I should care about had happened. 
People born after 9/11 are annoying little shits and still babies, so I must be the generation before them given hat every generation hates the one after.

To anybody who doesn't want to be a millenial, just remember: don't wear the shoe if it doesn't fit. / It would be pretty badass if we actually destroyed everything




Because it was totally us and not the ones before setting up the economy to fail.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Dec 7, 2019)

AbyssStarer said:


> Has _born after the aids scare but early enough to remember 9/11 as a kid _been said in this thread yet?
> I was real young for 9/11 but I still remember being sat down in school and being told something I should care about had happened.
> People born after 9/11 are annoying little shits and still babies, so I must be the generation before them given hat every generation hates the one after.
> 
> ...


You're a bunch of pot addicted layabouts and quite possibly the closest we've come to the Last Man. Go away
T. Zoomer


----------



## Damn Near (Dec 7, 2019)

faggot millennial


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm Generation Kids Pix


----------



## TenMilesWide (Dec 9, 2019)

I was born in the wrong generation.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 10, 2019)

I consider myself a millennial. Although with the inclusion of the Zoomer generation, it's hard to say. I remember rejoicing being a 90s baby, being born with limited TV, being outside, limited Internet.

But I was born very late in the 90s, so I couldn't quite enjoy the rise of 90s culture. I guess technically I am a Zoomer, but I prefer millennial. I was born in the turn of the 2000s. With 2000s babies, they were born WITH Internet.


----------



## Verdejante (Dec 10, 2019)

Millennial. Born in 1994. 
It makes me sad.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm either a very tail end millennial or "generation fucked"


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 10, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> I consider myself a millennial. Although with the inclusion of the Zoomer generation, it's hard to say. I remember rejoicing being a 90s baby, being born with limited TV, being outside, limited Internet.
> 
> But I was born very late in the 90s, so I couldn't quite enjoy the rise of 90s culture. I guess technically I am a Zoomer, but I prefer millennial. I was born in the turn of the 2000s. With 2000s babies, they were born WITH Internet.


As a '99er, I think 1997-2001 is basically the first general subgroup of Gen Z. Too young to remember the pre-internet world, but old enough to remember VHS being phased out, flip phones, CRT TVs, and early Web 2.0.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Dec 10, 2019)

Millennial, but on the older side.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 10, 2019)

Young Millennial (or quasi Young Gen Yer) from 1995! It's fascinating how we first discovered and grew up with breakthrough technology, especially during the big Internet boom and when iPods dominated Christmas lists. At least until the spoiled brats ruined the fun.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 10, 2019)

Very young Millennial, so I guess culturally a Zoomer. Generations are for people who are insecure in their identity but think they’re too good for nationalism.


----------



## irishAzoth (Dec 10, 2019)

Well time for me to come out and say that I am Kirk Douglas 
and I'm part of the Greatest Generation


----------



## Large (Dec 10, 2019)

Gen A.


----------



## Brain Power (Dec 10, 2019)

Born in early 99, so Zoomer. But really, the way someone acts depends more of the way they were raised, and where were they born.


----------



## Mamisu (Dec 10, 2019)

Zoom zoom biotch


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 24, 2020)

'83 Millennial, although raised as a Gen X'er in my early childhood. 


Spoiler



In other words, a complete retard.


----------



## Crustyguy (Jul 24, 2020)

Born in 2000, conditioned to laugh at objectively unfunny things, remembers being a 13 y/o cringelord who loved minecraft an fnaf theories, has spun a fidget spinner before, I'm zoomer as fuck.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 25, 2020)

Old enough to have gotten involved in beanie babies


----------



## NeonFroot (Jul 16, 2022)

JM 590 said:


> That's a real borderline year, but based on the temperaments of the people I know, I'd say you're the oldest of the zoomers.
> 
> I was born smack dab in the middle of the Millennial generation, and most people my age seem to be completely retarded chicken littles who have panic attacks any time they stop thinking about stuff from the 90's.  The 30-year-old Boomer meme is so true, it hurts.
> 
> They're also the most mean-spirited generation, it seems.  Like, a disproportionate amount of millennials seem to have a chip on their shoulder compared to anyone else.


This is so true. The Millennials think everyone is out to get them. They blame PC culture on Zoomers and Boomers, yet they accuse them of cold-bloodedness as well.



Chichan said:


> Late millenial early gen z. Which fits me quite well. Doe eyed re.tard that was way too altruistic to the point of almost becoming an SJW never got the white guilt thing/commie, but I almost got sucked into the lgbtq/feminism thing considering most of my friends were faggots or fag adjacent/trenders. Now i'm a cynical doe eyed prick that is still a push over, but my politics have taken a 180 and if I didn't like going outside and going to places on occasion I would definitely be a hermit.


Not really. Zoomers are a polarized lot just like millennials.
Also, communism isn't the same as neoliberalism.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jul 16, 2022)

Early Millennial born in 82.

*Thank you for the correction, @sasazuka.


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 16, 2022)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Late Millennial born in 82.



1982 is early Millennial according to most definitions, which mostly have 1980 or 1981 as the start of the generation and 1994, 1995, or 1996 at the end.

A handful start the Millennial generation in 1983 meaning they consider 1982 to be the final birth year of Generation X.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 16, 2022)

sasazuka said:


> 1982 is early Millennial according to most definitions, which mostly have 1980 or 1981 as the start of the generation and 1994, 1995, or 1996 at the end.
> 
> A handful start the Millennial generation in 1983 meaning they consider 1982 to be the final birth year of Generation X.


Interesting. Glad to be in the X camp.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 16, 2022)

Generation X. Yeah I guess I pretty much fit.


General Disarray said:


> Gen X, raised on '70's TV, high school in the 80's - everything just seemed better then, from music to drugs.
> I guess all generations think that though.



Yeah. that seems to be the case. Although, the longer you watch time go by the more you notice the negative changes. Like the state of the internet right now or how so many movies have had a definite drop in storytelling quality.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jul 16, 2022)

filthy furry zoomer


----------



## NeonFroot (Jul 16, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> Generation X. Yeah I guess I pretty much fit.
> 
> 
> Yeah. that seems to be the case. Although, the longer you watch time go by the more you notice the negative changes. Like the state of the internet right now or how so many movies have had a definite drop in storytelling quality.


Perhaps. But also, people lack cultural memory. They act like their generation is Adam and Eve, and that the world didn't exist before then. They disregard the hubris of the past.
And that Adam-and-Eve complex is getting worse with each new generation of aging adults.



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Very young Millennial, so I guess culturally a Zoomer. Generations are for people who are insecure in their identity but think they’re too good for nationalism.


Alot of post boomer nationalism uses generations as part of ethnic identity.
In the alt right, there's more age discrimination than racism.



Omnium Ultimatus said:


> I was born in 1999 and my 20th birthday's coming up in a few days. Despite being a zoomer, I barely share anything in common with other zooners, due to my family moving countries halfway through my childhood. However I don't share anything in common with zoomers here either, since I've no interest in befriending them. I abhor western zoomers' cultural Marxism, social media habits, most of everything they consider "quality content" and their attitudes towards life. I tend to be far more fatalistic, and prefer to keep to myself most of the time. In those regards, I'm more of a millennial, but in others, I doubt I fit in any generation.


Cultural Marxism was a thing that brainwashed millennials too. In fact, Zoomer cringe is just carried over millennials.



5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> People say I'm in the Millenial Generation.
> I detest it.
> Personally, I separate the Millenial Generation as the ones who were born in the year 2000 or after.
> I know it's wrong but I don't like being lumped into the same category as a generation of spoiled tards who give smart phones to their children who are five years old (a pet peeve of mine).
> ...


Idk why people think kids with smartphones are bad yet think nothing about television.



The best and greatest said:


> Cohorts are bullshit.


They are. Especially since alot of older people be starting flame wars on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 16, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> filthy furry zoomer
> View attachment 3498212


I still say we Xoomers had it better!


----------



## Molester Stallone (Jul 16, 2022)

Gen X thank god.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 17, 2022)

Generation X-to-Doubt.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 17, 2022)

I was born in 1984, so an older millenial.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 17, 2022)

early zoomer trash. but at least i dont use tiktok


----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Jul 17, 2022)

Millennial I guess


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jul 17, 2022)

Millennial or Zoomer but it doesn't feel like either of them to be honest.
Was to young to have a memory of a world before 9/11 and is to old to relate to people that use tiktok. 
I'm a 90s kid that was born in 1999.


----------



## Bass (Jul 18, 2022)

Gen X baybee!


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 18, 2022)

Technically I haven’t been born yet, a terrible accident with a neutrino infused Air fryer I bought off Future EBay sent me back 75 years


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jul 19, 2022)

NeonFroot said:


> Idk why people think kids with smartphones are bad yet think nothing about television.


The boomer mantra: "It's not bad when I do it!" "Look at those awful millennials and zoomers getting dumbed down and brainwashed by propaganda on their smartphones! So stupid! Anyway I gotta watch muh teevee! Theres this wholesome new sitcom about a wacky interracial family with a gay son!"

Millennial btw. Born smack in the middle of the generation. Most of my millennial friends back home are utter morons. I legit have a friend I've known for 20 years who's getting a vasectomy over roe v wade


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 20, 2022)

NeonFroot said:


> Idk why people think kids with smartphones are bad yet think nothing about television.


To be fair unfiltered smartphone access gives kids access to a lot of stuff their parents have no control over. At least with the TV parents can turn it off or select the programming their children watch.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jul 20, 2022)

Old Millenial. About as old as one can be.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jul 20, 2022)

Middle of the pack Gen X.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 21, 2022)

Millennial, sadly. Greatest Generation seems like they had it great, no hippies like the boomers had to deal with, or SJWs we all are stuck with.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 21, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Millennial, sadly. Greatest Generation seems like they had it great, no hippies like the boomers had to deal with, or SJWs we all are stuck with.


Plus they were hard workers, no pansies here. They had to earn their lot in life.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greatest_Generation


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm in that weird Era between millennial and gen z? Idk what were called.


----------

